

League of Legends Important Security Update and Password Reset - whizkid56222


======
whizkid56222
I think security is the last thing on game developers minds, don't you think.
I would think MMO's should have the best security considering that there are
so many passwords. Still can't beat Blizzard's RAW passwords LOL. I am glad
that I am to cheap to purchase anything on MMO's, I don't have to worry about
this.

<p>"The security of your information is critically important to us, so we're
really sorry to share that a portion of our North American account information
was recently compromised.<p>What we know: user names, email addresses, salted
password hashes, and some first and last names were accessed. This means that
the password files are unreadable, but players with easily guessable passwords
are vulnerable to account theft.<p>Additionally, we are investigating that
approximately 120,000 transaction records from 2011 that contained hashed and
salted credit card numbers have been accessed. We are taking appropriate
action to notify and safeguard affected players. We will be contacting these
players via the email addresses currently associated with their accounts to
alert them. Our investigation is ongoing and we will take all necessary steps
to protect players.<p>If you have any questions or concerns, please don't
hesitate to consult the player support knowledge base or reach out to player
support directly.<p>As a measure to make your accounts safer, within the next
24 hours we'll require players with accounts in North America to change their
passwords to stronger ones that are much harder to guess. At such time, you'll
be automatically prompted to change your password when you attempt to log in
to the game. If you'd prefer, please go here to change your password now —
Additionally, new security features that are currently in development include:
Email verification: all new registrations and account changes will need to be
associated with a valid email address (we'll also require all existing players
to provide a valid email address). Two-factor authentication: changes to
account email or password will require verification via email or mobile SMS.
We're sincerely sorry about this situation. We apologize for the inconvenience
and will continue to focus on account security going forward.<p>Thank
you,<p>Marc Merrill Brandon Beck"

